# a-și călca pe inimă



## Baba May

What possibilities are there to translate _a-și călca pe inimă_ into English?

After doing some research, here are some results, but I am not sure to what extent they correspond to the original idiom:
(1) to do violence to one's conscience
(2) to act against one's wish / will / desire
(3) to have a change of heart
(4) to accept a compromise
(5) to give up
(6) to make a concession

Are there any other options?


----------



## Haji Firouz

Hello Baba May,

I would use:
"To act against one's own heart" (on the contrary, Mr Darcy acted "against his own better judgement", to compare with the opposite situation).

Another idea is: 
"To make war against one's own heart" 

Regards,


----------



## farscape

Traducerea pe care o propun este accept/ agree to something // reluctantly /grudgingly.


----------



## Baba May

Thank you both ! I like the idiom "to make war against one's own heart", it suits colloquial contexts very well and it contains the keyword "heart". "To accept or agree to something reluctantly or grudgingly" is also good, more suitable in contexts that are slightly more formal.


----------

